# Ghost Guns



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes. 

This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


Why the fuck shouldn't it be legal, traitor?

Are you talking about this?









						Ghost Gunner
					






					ghostgunner.net


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.


Typically, a numbered gun used in a crime is not traceable until the bullet is recovered and forensic tests are done on it.  If the gun is recovered, it can then be compared to the bullet and a match can be made.  There is no way that a gun can be tied to a crime without this forensic evidence.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Are you talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be it! That is frightening. 
I can't believe the government allows these to be legal.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


Why shouldn't a law-abiding adult be able to buy a gun on the internet?  You can buy anything else.  Guns don't kill people.  PEOPLE kill people.  Identify and control the criminals and mentally ill.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Typically, a numbered gun used in a crime is not traceable until the bullet is recovered and forensic tests are done on it.  If the gun is recovered, it can then be compared to the bullet and a match can be made.  There is no way that a gun can be tied to a crime without this forensic evidence.


That's SCARY!


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


From what I understand, they don't actually just bolt together.  I think they require specialized machine shop work that is way beyond what most folks can do.  Machine shops won't do the work, since they could get in trouble for it.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That must be it! That is frightening.
> I can't believe the government allows these to be legal.


Do you want to ban machine shops now?  Anything can be made with a lathe.


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Why shouldn't a law-abiding adult be able to buy a gun on the internet?  You can buy anything else.  Guns don't kill people.  PEOPLE kill people.  Identify and control the criminals and mentainfringed!


Spot on.

Shall not be infringed!


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> From what I understand, they don't actually just bolt together.  I think they require specialized machine shop work that is way beyond what most folks can do.  Machine shops won't do the work, since they could get in trouble for it.


That's good.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Do you want to ban machine shops now?  Anything can be made with a lathe.


Just because something can be made, doesn't mean it should be made.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That must be it! That is frightening.
> I can't believe the government allows these to be legal.


If you don't want one then don't buy one, bitch. Nobody is forcing you to buy one.

Karen, it's really none of your fucking business if someone else wants to buy it, you traitorous scumbag.

You're pathetic.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


If building your own gun is illegal they think we will be defenseless when they take our legal guns away.... I have a buddy with a machine shop... he could build any gun type on the market with a shop like he has...


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That's good.


Any person with the knowledge and a lathe can make a gun.  Machine shops are not forbidden from making anything. There are some states that are limiting manufacture, but not many.  Indeed, there are industrial applications that use powder accuated "gun" for driving nails into concrete that can easily be repurposed to be lethal.  Again, anything can be used to take a life.  It isn't the tool--it is the user.


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


Communists are on the rise.


----------



## okfine (Jul 6, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> If you don't want one then don't buy one, bitch. Nobody is forcing you to buy one.
> 
> Karen, it's really none of your fucking business if someone else wants to buy it, you traitorous scumbag.
> 
> You're pathetic.


Why so hostile?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


thats what your problem is with her statement???

the being able to trace a gun doesnt bother you??


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Ghost Guns​


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Just because something can be made, doesn't mean it should be made.


Our society would be in a hell of a shape if you started limiting innovation.  Just in my short time on earth, (some people would say it isn't so short), I have seen us go from very few TVs in homes to space travel, microwaves, cell phones, computers, super-sonic travel, safer, cleaner automobiles, wide spread availability of every conceivable vegetable year around and heart transplants.  You cannot limit innovation, nor should you try.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That's SCARY!


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That's SCARY!


What did you think happened?  Did you think the government had a database of all gun serial numbers? In some cities that have mandatory registration, the city has a data base of all registered guns.  But all that does is link any recovered gun to the person who registered it.  Records of background checks to clear purchasers are supposed to be immediately destroyed by the government and gun stores are required by federal law to maintain paper records of all gun purchases as long as they are in business.  If they go out of business I believe those paper records go to a depository somewhere to rot away.  Tracing a gun is not a simple matter.  One of my guns was bought nearly forty years ago in a county that I didn’t live in because it was on sale, another was bought over thirty years ago, I’m sure both stores are long out of business.  My ex-wife talked me into selling my pistol before we divorced and stole my scoped hunting rifle during our serperation before we divorced.  I later found out she gave it too her felon brother in law so I suppose if he used it in a crime it could eventually be traced back to me.
The way I think tracing serial numbers works is that the police go to the manufacturer, find what gun shop bought the gun, then go to the shop and if possible go through the paper records, then go talk to the original purchaser to see if he still owns the gun or who he sold or gave it to.  It’s a lot of work, so cops usually don’t bother going through it unless it’s a high visibility crime.


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> Why so hostile?


Truth hurts you commies.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Just because something can be made, doesn't mean it should be made.


What gives you the right to restrict what a person can make and use as long as they don't harm others.  Again, the tool doesn't kill--the person using it does and it can be any tool.  Fertilizer and diesel; gun powder, a pressure cooker and a few nut and bolts.  Address the problem.  Criminals and the mentally ill.  Stop mollycoddling both and remove them from society.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> If you don't want one then don't buy one, bitch. Nobody is forcing you to buy one.
> 
> Karen, it's really none of your fucking business if someone else wants to buy it, you traitorous scumbag.
> 
> You're pathetic.


Are you so starved for attention that you have to talk like a 3rd grader? 
That's sad.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

fncceo said:


> View attachment 667188


That's cute.


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Are you so starved for attention that you have to talk like a 3rd grader?
> That's sad.


Typical commie babble speak.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Our society would be in a hell of a shape if you started limiting innovation.  Just in my short time on earth, (some people would say it isn't so short), I have seen us go from very few TVs in homes to space travel, microwaves, cell phones, computers, super-sonic travel, safer, cleaner automobiles, wide spread availability of every conceivable vegetable year around and heart transplants.  You cannot limit innovation, nor should you try.


All the items you mentioned are life enhancing conveniences. 
Guns are a different story.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> Why so hostile?


That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> thats what your problem is with her statement???
> 
> the being able to trace a gun doesnt bother you??


The idea of a person being able to order a kit and make a gun capable of killing someone and that gun having no serial number bothers me.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> All the items you mentioned are life enhancing conveniences.
> Guns are a different story.


A pressure cooker took out numerous people at the Boston Marathon.  Fertilizer and diesel killed and maimed more than a hundred in OKC.  A whack job with an SUV committed mass murder around New Years in WI when he ran it into a parade full of innocents.  All of those things I mentioned were "life-enhancing conveniences"  used by criminals or the mentally ill.  See the correlation?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> The idea of a person being able to order a kit and make a gun capable of killing someone and that gun having no serial number bothers me.


you do know a person can go down to the local steel shop and get everything they need to make almost any gun they want dont you??

no need for the intenet,,


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> Why so hostile?


I'm not hostile. I'm pro civil rights. I support the Bill of Rights.

You moonbat LWNJ extremist authoritarian fascist pieces of shit neurotic Karens who refuse to mind your own business and insist on infringing on other peoples' civil rights are the ones who are hostile to the US constitution and are therefore traitorous pieces of shit who are hostile to other people exercising their natural rights.

You're a control freak narcissistic piece of shit.

It's really none of your fucking business, scuzball. If you don't want a gun, then don't buy one or build one.

Karen, mind your own business, and stay out of other people's business, you cowardly fool.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> A pressure cooker took out numerous people at the Boston Marathon.  Fertilizer and diesel killed and maimed more than a hundred in OKC.  A whack job with an SUV committed mass murder around New Years in WI when he ran it into a parade full of innocents.  All of those things I mentioned were "life-enhancing conveniences"  used by criminals or the mentally ill.  See the correlation?


Guns are expressly meant for killing. Pressure cookers, cars and fertilizer are not.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


All this time i thought a ghost gun was this....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 6, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> I'm not hostile. I'm pro civil rights. I support the Bill of Rights.
> 
> You moonbat LWNJ extremist authoritarian fascist pieces of shit Karens who refuse to mind your own business and insist on infringing on other peoples' civil rights are the ones who are hostile to the US constitution and are therefore traitorous pieces of shit who are hostile to other people exercising their natural rights.
> 
> ...


[IMG alt="Mikeoxenormous"]https://www.usmessageboard.com/data/avatars/m/54/54506.jpg?1624675396[/IMG]
Mikeoxenormous​Diamond Member​*Gold Supporting Member*



JoinedMay 6, 2015Messages32,327Reaction score19,797Points1,915LocationFloor E Da

Today at 7:28 PM
Add bookmark
#1
A little history.
Remember when Barack Obama and Eric Holder allowed guns to be put in the hands of Mexican drug cartels? | JTF


> As reported by the _New York Post_, the operation was a Department of Justice-run program that allowed thousands of rifles including .50-caliber rifles with a range of nearly two miles and powerful enough to take down a helicopter to be sold to the cartels, allegedly so they could be “tracked” back to the illegal drug-running operations.
> *However, the Post noted, “internal documents later revealed the real goal was to gin up a crisis requiring a crackdown on guns in America. *(Related: MISSION IMPOSSIBLE: Official story of Las Vegas shooting unravels; physical impossibility of lone gunman senior citizen makes narrative ludicrous.)


Now we all know that the recent shooters have all been cleard by the ATF&E Headquarters where all weapons background checks must go through. What if Joe Biden's DOJ wanted to allow all these shooters to get their guns? *“internal documents later revealed the real goal was to gin up a crisis requiring a crackdown on guns in America."*


Socialists dont care about people dying, they only care about their cause.


----------



## okfine (Jul 6, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> I'm not hostile. I'm pro civil rights. I support the Bill of Rights.
> 
> You moonbat LWNJ extremist authoritarian fascist pieces of shit Karens who refuse to mind your own business and insist on infringing on other peoples' civil rights are the ones who are hostile to the US constitution and are therefore traitorous pieces of shit who are hostile to other people exercising their natural rights.
> 
> ...


Bullshit. You are and were hostile with your comments.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> What did you think happened?  Did you think the government had a database of all gun serial numbers? In some cities that have mandatory registration, the city has a data base of all registered guns.  But all that does is link any recovered gun to the person who registered it.  Records of background checks to clear purchasers are supposed to be immediately destroyed by the government and gun stores are required by federal law to maintain paper records of all gun purchases as long as they are in business.  If they go out of business I believe those paper records go to a depository somewhere to rot away.  Tracing a gun is not a simple matter.  One of my guns was bought nearly forty years ago in a county that I didn’t live in because it was on sale, another was bought over thirty years ago, I’m sure both stores are long out of business.  My ex-wife talked me into selling my pistol before we divorced and stole my scoped hunting rifle during our serperation before we divorced.  I later found out she gave it too her felon brother in law so I suppose if he used it in a crime it could eventually be traced back to me.
> The way I think tracing serial numbers works is that the police go to the manufacturer, find what gun shop bought the gun, then go to the shop and if possible go through the paper records, then go talk to the original purchaser to see if he still owns the gun or who he sold or gave it to.  It’s a lot of work, so cops usually don’t bother going through it unless it’s a high visibility crime.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Guns are expressly meant for killing. Pressure cookers, cars and fertilizer are not.


That is exactly the point.  If criminals don't have guns, they will find a way to carry out their nefarious deeds.  Then the only people YOU and your wrong-headed laws hurt are law-abiding citizens.  What will you ban next with your knee-jerk reactions.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> Bullshit. You are and were hostile with your comments.


Topic!  It is ghost guns.  Your feelings are irrelevant.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> Bullshit. You are and were hostile with your comments.


It's OK. I put that one on IGNORE. Life is too short to deal with ignorant people.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Topic!  It is ghost guns.  Your feelings are irrelevant.


Tell that to Muhammad. He has issues with me for some reason.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> It's OK. I put that one on IGNORE. Life is too short to deal with ignorant people.


Your concession is accepted.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

I gotta run. Talk to you folks later. Bye. ☺
Take care, @ok fine.


----------



## okfine (Jul 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Topic!  It is ghost guns.  Your feelings are irrelevant.


Troll.


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> The idea of a person being able to order a kit and make a gun capable of killing someone and that gun having no serial number bothers me.


Good. Leave the country commie.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I gotta run. Talk to you folks later. Bye. ☺
> Take care, @ok fine.


It would be nice if you accepted that gun bans are not the answer instead of just disregarding well thought out responses.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> Troll.


Topic, moron.  Those who cannot stay focused are trolls.  You have a deep personal relationship with one.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> It would be nice if you accepted that gun bans are not the answer instead of just disregarding well thought out responses.


----------



## night_son (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?



Welcome to America; inhale deeply the scent of our near boundless freedom. Manufacturing one's own firearm has been legal for eons. Most folks who indulge such freedom do so for perfectly benevolent reasons such as the challenge it presents (more on that to follow), a shared, bonding activity with a son or daughter, gun education (no better way to learn about firearms than to build one, and perhaps to remain OFF government firearm registries to avoid possible future confiscation efforts. 

Now, about the CHALLENGE of putting together such a gun kit, the proper term for which is *80% Firearm Kit*. _Ghost Gun _is a politically charged term used to frighten non gun owners. So, in order to finish such a firearm kit one must be in possession of very specific and often expensive power or power bench tools and also possess some degree of mechanical aptitude. Regardless of any included directions the weapon to be completed must be machined to tight specifications if one plans to have a functioning firearm at the end. 

At the end of day, however, a fellow American's firearm ownership is none of your business. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

night_son said:


> Welcome to America; inhale deeply the scent of our near boundless freedom. Manufacturing one's own firearm has been legal for eons. Most folks who indulge such freedom do so for perfectly benevolent reasons such as the challenge it presents (more on that to follow), a shared, bonding activity with a son or daughter, gun education (no better way to learn about firearms than to build one, and perhaps to remain OFF government firearm registries to avoid possible future confiscation efforts.
> 
> Now, about the CHALLENGE of putting together such a gun kit, the proper term for which is *80% Firearm Kit*. _Ghost Gun _is a politically charged term used to frighten non gun owners. So, in order to finish such a firearm kit one must be in possession of very specific and often expensive power or power bench tools and also possess some degree of mechanical aptitude. Regardless of any included directions the weapon to be completed must be machined to tight specifications if one plans to have a functioning firearm at the end.
> 
> At the end of day, however, a fellow American's firearm ownership is none of your business. Keep that in mind.


Change that to "Inhale deeply the coming destruction of America as we know it" and you'll be closer to the truth. 
America's love affair with guns is not going to turn out well.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I gotta run. Talk to you folks later. Bye. ☺
> Take care, @ok fine.


I'm back. I couldn't stay away. This topic is fascinating.


----------



## night_son (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Change that to "Inhale deeply the coming destruction of America as we know it" and you'll be closer to the truth.
> America's love affair with guns is not going to turn out well.



You are free to form and hold any opinion you like on any topic under the sun. America is a very special place in that regard. I can understand quite readily why guns worry or scare certain Americans. I would encourage you and others like you who fear firearms to attend local gun safety and other gun education courses which could ease your mind somewhat on the matter.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Have any of you folks heard of Chris Hedges? He is an intellectual, writer and college professor. He's not a Democrat or Republican; he criticizes both parties.
Anyway, he spoke recently on the strong attachment American men have to their guns. 
Why is this? Do guns help boost your manhood?


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> It would be nice if you accepted that gun bans are not the answer instead of just disregarding well thought out responses.


The AR-15 needs to be banned. Ghost guns need to be banned too. I doubt if I change my mind about this.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


Give me 10 minute at home Depot and a half hour at the house,  I can build a gun with nothing but a hack saw and a hand drill that will fire 90 projectiles a minute.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> All the items you mentioned are life enhancing conveniences.
> Guns are a different story.





Ms. Turquoise said:


> All the items you mentioned are life enhancing conveniences.
> Guns are a different story.


Unless you don't have a butcher shop down the street and have to hunt for meat.  Or if you as a relatively weak woman has to defend yourself against a predatory male who is larger and stronger than you.  I'd say in those circumstances firearms are definitely life enhancing conveniences.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> The AR-15 needs to be banned. Ghost guns need to be banned too. I doubt if I change my mind about this.


Why do AR-15s need to be banned?  I can easily list a dozen more powerful and deadly rifles and one equally deadly that people like you never complain about.  The Ruger Mini-14 fires the same round, uses magazines with the same capacity and operates basically the same way.  The eighty year old M-1 Garand fires just as quickly can be reloaded even faster and fires a much more powerful round (the 30.06  has 3,306 foot pounds of energy at 2,500 feet per second) (the .223 has 1,301 foot pounds of energy at 2,750 feet per second).  The AR-15 just looks scarier because it's black with plastic hand guards instead of grey with wooden stock and hand guards


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> The idea of a person being able to order a kit and make a gun capable of killing someone and that gun having no serial number bothers me.


Why?  The WWII British Sten sub machine gun was designed to be made by anyone that has access to a lathe and hand tools and it's fully automatic.  Afghan artisans were building AK-47s with hand tools in tents.
What is your problem about lacking a serial number anyway?  Smart criminals grind off the serial numbers of their weapons. Serial numbers on guns weren't required until 1968.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Topic, moron.  Those who cannot stay focused are trolls.  You have a deep personal relationship with one.


Actually, I think that's known as a "sock puppet", not necessarily a "troll". Ms. Turquoise  is simply okfine 's sock puppet account.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Give me 10 minute at home Depot and a half hour at the house,  I can build a gun with nothing but a hack saw and a hand drill that will fire 90 projectiles a minute.


So you wouldn't need the gun kit then. That would save you a lot of money.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 7, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Typically, a numbered gun used in a crime is not traceable until the bullet is recovered and forensic tests are done on it.  If the gun is recovered, it can then be compared to the bullet and a match can be made.  There is no way that a gun can be tied to a crime without this forensic evidence.


Some dufus host on Fox News yesterday said they would be tracing the bullets and the guns to track down the owner.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Change that to "Inhale deeply the coming destruction of America as we know it" and you'll be closer to the truth.
> America's love affair with guns is not going to turn out well.


Not that millions of illegals who are diseased and carrying drugs and weapons into this country has anything to do with that destruction?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


Lol, if you have an understanding of mechanics and machining you don't need a kit. Your typical 13 year old could make a zip gun. All the laws in the world will not prevent a zip gun.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


If only you had a clue. You need specific tools to complete the lower


----------



## Oddball (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


You don't even need kits.....You can build your own firearms from scratch, with all sorts of customized parts.

Sorry that "triggers" (pun intended) you.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That's SCARY!


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> You don't even need kits.....You can build your own firearms from scratch, with all sorts of customized parts.
> 
> Sorry that "triggers" (pun intended) you.


What a great joke! You should be a stand-up comedian. 😀😀😀


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


WRONG.  

The part identified as the "firearm" for purposes of the BATF is incomplete.  Not fully manufactured.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


By the way, you do know that it is, and always has been, legal to manufacture your own firearms, right?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 7, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Some dufus host on Fox News yesterday said they would be tracing the bullets and the guns to track down the owner.  Unbelievable.


That’s the micro stamping that Democrats are always trying to push through, but that’s on casings not bullets.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> By the way, you do know that it is, and always has been, legal to manufacture your own firearms, right?


It shouldn't be legal.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> It shouldn't be legal.


Why?


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Why?


For the same reason making meth in your home is illegal. There are some things that just shouldn't be done without a license/certification.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> For the same reason making meth in your home is illegal. There are some things that just shouldn't be done without a license/certification.


Why should making meth be illegal?  Why should you get to say what others do in their own home, especially when so wholly unrelated to YOU?

Making a firearm is a RIGHT!  Always has been.  

You just don't like having no control.  You are an authoritarian.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Why should making meth be illegal?  Why should you get to say what others do in their own home, especially when so wholly unrelated to YOU?
> 
> Making a firearm is a RIGHT!  Always has been.
> 
> You just don't like having no control.  You are an authoritarian.


Would you want a meth lab next door to your home? I'm not an authoritarian. I believe in live and let live.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 7, 2022)

night_son said:


> Now, about the CHALLENGE of putting together such a gun kit, the proper term for which is *80% Firearm Kit*. _Ghost Gun _is a politically charged term used to frighten non gun owners. So, in order to finish such a firearm kit one must be in possession of very specific and often expensive power or power bench tools and also possess some degree of mechanical aptitude. Regardless of any included directions the weapon to be completed must be machined to tight specifications if one plans to have a functioning firearm at the end.
> 
> At the end of day, however, a fellow American's firearm ownership is none of your business. Keep that in mind.


Just for clarification, the term ghost gun generally refers to any gun made for personal use that doesn't have a serial number.  Many such guns are, indeed, made from 80% kits; many are not.

For the OP, an 80% kit is not at all an 80% gun.  It is a gun receiver less than 80% complete.  The 80% number is an ATF regulation that says the frame must not exceed 80% completion to be sold as, basically, a chunk of metal instead of as a gun.  Those kits might be 10% complete, or any thing in between but cannot exceed 80% complete.

Even the 80% completion is not that simple.  The incomplete portions can't be just any 20%; the undone portions must be significant to the operation of the gun and require significant skill and equipment to complete.  The undone portions can not be something that can be resolved easily by just searching the Internet.

Many people build their own guns using forged frames or receivers, leaving 90+ per cent of the  work yet to be done.

Many other people buy a chunk of aluminum or steel and,  having the skill and equipment to do so, build their own from scratch.

But you're right, night_son; in the end it's just no one's business at all what guns someone has or builds.  Adding a serial number to mass produced guns was not the law for the first 179 years of our nation's history and we didn't have 10% of the mass shootings we see today.  Guns aren't the problem; schools are.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Change that to "Inhale deeply the coming destruction of America as we know it" and you'll be closer to the truth.
> America's love affair with guns is not going to turn out well.


“I prefer dangerous freedom over peaceful slavery.”​
―    Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> It shouldn't be legal.


It shouldn't be legal for you to buy gasoline, diesel, baking soda, vinegar, fertilizer, cars, or pressure cookers by your logic--nor should you be allowed to have natural gas in your home or electricity as every one of those things could easily be used to kill multiple people.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Would you want a meth lab next door to your home? I'm not an authoritarian. I believe in live and let live.


As long as guns are restricted, eh?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Would you want a meth lab next door to your home? I'm not an authoritarian. I believe in live and let live.


Unless I decide to build a gun, right?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 7, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> That’s the micro stamping that Democrats are always trying to push through, but that’s on casings not bullets.


But, thank the Lord, microstamping isn't yet being done.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> For the same reason making meth in your home is illegal. There are some things that just shouldn't be done without a license/certification.


Like discussing human rights and the Constitution?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 7, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Just for clarification, the term ghost gun generally refers to any gun made for personal use that doesn't have a serial number.  Many such guns are, indeed, made from 80% kits; many are not.
> 
> For the OP, an 80% kit is not at all an 80% gun.  It is a gun receiver less than 80% complete.  The 80% number is an ATF regulation that says the frame must not exceed 80% completion to be sold as, basically, a chunk of metal instead of as a gun.  Those kits might be 10% complete, or any thing in between but cannot exceed 80% complete.
> 
> ...


It is so much easier to go downtown and buy a gun with the serial rubbed out from a drug dealer than it is to buy a gun at a gun show or store.

Where do criminals really get their guns?


> “The majority of firearms used in criminal activity are obtained illegally,” said David Chianese, a correspondent at Law Enforcement Today, published author and former NYPD detective. “Stricter or additional gun laws do not reduce gun violence.”


 If someone uses a gun to murder someone else, then it should be the death penalty.  The Democrats dont want that to happen because that lowers their voting base.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 8, 2022)

night_son said:


> At the end of day, however, a fellow American's firearm ownership is none of your business. Keep that in mind.


👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 8, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> It shouldn't be legal for you to buy gasoline, diesel, baking soda, vinegar, fertilizer, cars, or pressure cookers by your logic--nor should you be allowed to have natural gas in your home or electricity as every one of those things could easily be used to kill multiple people.


It shouldn't be legal to buy Viagra either. Because you could get an erection that won't go down and die from that. (Just kidding. But, that thought came to mind). ☺


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 8, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> 👍👍👍👍👍


And i always thought that "what happened behind closed doors, was no bodies business".  Those days are long gone i guess.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 8, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?



Look, Karen….you dont have to fall for every anti-gun talking point you hear from some left wing source….

Cops don’t trace guns with serial numbers since actual criminals steal their guns or use a straw buyer


----------



## JohnDB (Jul 11, 2022)

13" x 40" Gunsmithing Lathe with DRO at Grizzly.com
					

<h1>G0776 13" x 40" Gunsmithing Lathe with DRO</h1> <h2>A precise lathe with a spider mount and DRO.</h2> <p>The G0776 13" x 40" Gunsmithing Lathe with DRO is called a "gunsmithing" lathe because it has features typically not found on standard lathes, such as a "spider" mount system and a large...




					www.grizzly.com
				




It's a nice machinists lathe.


----------



## Brookser (Aug 12, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Cops don’t trace guns with serial numbers since actual criminals steal their guns or use a straw buyer


Extremely true, can you imagine actual criminal going to a gun store, registering and then using that gun for a crime. Can't see this happening unless that man was dropped head down when he was a child.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2022)

Brookser said:


> Extremely true, can you imagine actual criminal going to a gun store, registering and then using that gun for a crime. Can't see this happening unless that man was dropped head down when he was a child.


We don't have firearms registration.


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 12, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Why shouldn't a law-abiding adult be able to buy a gun on the internet?  You can buy anything else.  Guns don't kill people.  PEOPLE kill people.  Identify and control the criminals and mentally ill.



Ok. So how do we trace the gun to show the baddie had it?


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok. So how do we trace the gun to show the baddie had it?


Just like they do now.


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 12, 2022)

Brookser said:


> Extremely true, can you imagine actual criminal going to a gun store, registering and then using that gun for a crime. Can't see this happening unless that man was dropped head down when he was a child.



Actually. They do. 

The father in Georgia who shot at his daughters boyfriend. The McMichaels. Shall I continue? 

By being able to trace the gun we can determine if a Straw Buyer was involved. How do you think we identify a straw buyer? Guns linked to several crimes come back to John Smith. Otherwise we would have to assume that John Smith is just another Prepper who is waiting for his chance to slaughter the enemies on the Left or Right or wherever his enemies are imagined to be.


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 12, 2022)

miketx said:


> Just like they do now.


Ok. How did baddie get the gun? Did he steal it? He says no. Prove he did. Who assembled the gun for him? Is there a basement factory turning out dozens every week for use by criminals?


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok. How did baddie get the gun? Did he steal it? He says no. Prove he did. Who assembled the gun for him? Is there a basement factory turning out dozens every week for use by criminals?


Triggered! Obama prolly gave it to him.


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 12, 2022)

miketx said:


> Triggered! Obama prolly gave it to him.



So your definition of triggered is anyone who asks questions? 

Wow. That’s awesome. I see your ODS is in full effect. The man hasn’t been in office for over six years and you are still obsessed.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> So your definition of triggered is anyone who asks questions?
> 
> Wow. That’s awesome. I see your ODS is in full effect. The man hasn’t been in office for over six years and you are still obsessed.


Just stating what he did ya lying pos.


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 12, 2022)

miketx said:


> Just stating what he did ya lying pos.



Now you see. Triggered usually means someone gets upset or angry. It is usually evidenced by either elevated voice or insults and swearing. So are you Triggered? 

Perhaps you should take some time and relax. Perhaps you should seek some therapy so you can learn to let go things that happened more than half a decade ago.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Now you see. Triggered usually means someone gets upset or angry. It is usually evidenced by either elevated voice or insults and swearing. So are you Triggered?
> 
> Perhaps you should take some time and relax. Perhaps you should seek some therapy so you can learn to let go things that happened more than half a decade ago.


Wow, loon thinks I can somehow hear her. Bye libstain.


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 12, 2022)

miketx said:


> Wow, loon thinks I can somehow hear her. Bye libstain.



Oh I knew you wouldn’t listen. The more hate in your heart the less you or anyone is willing to hear.


----------



## JohnDB (Aug 13, 2022)

Judge rules 'ghost guns' are firearms and bars Polymer80 from selling them to D.C. residents
					

The judgment is significant even outside Washington, amid other lawsuits against ghost gun companies and ahead of a new federal rule on them.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Judge rules Ghost guns are illegal.   

So, 
Now owning a piece of pipe can get you thrown in jail.   Watch out home hobby  machinists.  You are next to be jailed.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 13, 2022)

Does not make any sense.
Ghost guns are not finished guns by definition, so can never be illegal.
If they want to say that a particular kit is TOO finished, so that anyone can just put it together, that is different.
That is not criminalizing ghost guns, but one particular one being too finished.


----------



## night_son (Aug 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Does not make any sense.
> Ghost guns are not finished guns by definition, so can never be illegal.
> If they want to say that a particular kit is TOO finished, so that anyone can just put it together, that is different.
> That is not criminalizing ghost guns, but one particular one being too finished.



Regardless, come August 24, 2022 all 80% receivers must be serialized and sold through FFL holder vendors. Gone will be the day when one could *legally* have them delivered to their front doors. That being said, I suspect tens of millions of Americans already own several of them and will complete them after Biden's executive ordered deadline. And so it goes . . .


----------



## Captain Caveman (Aug 14, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Why shouldn't a law-abiding adult be able to buy a gun on the internet?  You can buy anything else.  Guns don't kill people.  PEOPLE kill people.  Identify and control the criminals and mentally ill.


It's working out what's classed as and who's law abiding. Also, everyone is a potential criminal and often those with no "criminal" background, shoot people. As for mentally ill people, they're involved in very little gun crime, often they're the victims of crime.

It's all down to how each generation is brought up, their orientation towards guns and guns in society. One tell tale sign on how that pans out is gun crime stats. Do what you've always done, you get what you've always got.

Adding ghost guns, 3D printed guns into the mix doesn't bode well.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> As for mentally ill people, they're involved in very little gun crime,


Do you think the shooters in Uvalde, Columbia HS, Sandy Hook and many other mass shootings were mentally stable?


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's all down to how each generation is brought up


I think you make a valid point.  Rifles and shotguns were not an uncommon site in the gun racks of pickup trucks on high school campuses during my generation.  Responsibility was taught at young ages.  With responsibility comes increased freedom.  Today, liberals are doing everything in their power to remove personal responsibility for anything from the populace.  Nanny state.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Adding ghost guns, 3D printed guns into the mix doesn't bode well.


Making products in garage machine shops is how a lot of the inventions today came about.  What are they going to do next?  Start registering lathes, mills and drill presses?  Government is best that governs less.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Aug 14, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Do you think the shooters in Uvalde, Columbia HS, Sandy Hook and many other mass shootings were mentally stable?


I have not read or seen any psychologist's assessment reports on those shooters, so I don't know. Do you have a link? My knowledge is based on reading studies that covered gun violence as a collective issue.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Aug 14, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Making products in garage machine shops is how a lot of the inventions today came about.  What are they going to do next?  Start registering lathes, mills and drill presses?  Government is best that governs less.


The gun has already been invented.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Aug 14, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I think you make a valid point.  Rifles and shotguns were not an uncommon site in the gun racks of pickup trucks on high school campuses during my generation.  Responsibility was taught at young ages.  With responsibility comes increased freedom.  Today, liberals are doing everything in their power to remove personal responsibility for anything from the populace.  Nanny state.


If you're brought up to steal, then stealing is second nature. Being caught stealing, you think there's nothing wrong, no regrets etc..

I was born and brought up in the UK. My brother used to go lamping with his shotgun, never interested me. I've owned, shot, and then sold shotguns. In fact, me and my two lads are going clay pigeon shooting mid September, it's booked.

We treat guns seriously, you don't wander around society with guns and loaded guns. You keep them securely locked up when not in use. Only the owner touches them, they're not left out or lying under pillows for kids to shoot one another. Gun checks, recording the sale of firearms etc.. is taken seriously. When any of those don't happen, it feels alien, yet you guys applaud a system that's the opposite to the above.

How do you judge gun safety? Gun crime stats.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I have not read or seen any psychologist's assessment reports on those shooters, so I don't know. Do you have a link? My knowledge is based on reading studies that covered gun violence as a collective issue.


Nor have I, but I contend that a person who goes into a public venue and randomly starts killing people that they don't know is mentally unstable by the very nature of the act.  I don't need a degree in psychology to figure that one out.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Aug 14, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Nor have I, but I contend that a person who goes into a public venue and randomly starts killing people that they don't know is mentally unstable by the very nature of the act.  I don't need a degree in psychology to figure that one out.


Then you're simply guessing and stating your guess as factual. If you make a claim, read up first, or add "IMO" to your guesses.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Gun checks, recording the sale of firearms


Background checks are required in the US.  There are also many states that require a two week waiting period before taking possession of a purchased gun.  All legal sales of firearms are recorded.  BTW, I hope you enjoy your shooting trip, I also enjoy shooting trap and skeet.  I agree with the points that you made about responsible gun ownership.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Then you're simply guessing and stating your guess as factual.


I don't consider psychology a science of facts.  One persons speculation is as good as anyone else's.  My contention stands.  Stable people do not shoot random strangers and, as much as I discount psychology as being a science, I think you would be hard pressed to find a psychologist that would disagree with my contention.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Aug 14, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I don't consider psychology a science of facts.  One persons speculation is as good as anyone else's.  My contention stands.  Stable people do not shoot random strangers and, as much as I discount psychology as being a science, I think you would be hard pressed to find a psychologist that would disagree with my contention.


By all means contend away.

What makes a stable person shoot others? A stable legal shotgun owner in the UK of many years one day thought his brother and solicitor were plotting against him, so he went to shoot them and went on a killing spree shooting members of the public. How does that compare to your contention?


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> By all means contend away.
> 
> What makes a stable person shoot others? A stable legal shotgun owner in the UK of many years one day thought his brother and solicitor were plotting against him, so he went to shoot them and went on a killing spree shooting members of the public. How does that compare to your contention?


You believe that person was stable?  Not by any definition that I am aware.  Mental stability is fluid and that is why it can hardly be called a science.   How was this person raised that he somehow justified the taking of innocent life?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Aug 14, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You believe that person was stable?  Not by any definition that I am aware.  Mental stability is fluid and that is why it can hardly be called a science.   How was this person raised that he somehow justified the taking of innocent life?


Again, I've not read any psychological reports on the shooter. Which mental health issues was he suffering from? I can't answer possibilities without knowing the background facts.

The Ulvade shooter shot his grandmother, why? He fled and crashed, just happened to be outside the school. Did he go there on purpose, was his intention a school massacre after shooting his grandmother.

So what are the facts and is there a link to such facts.

What's involved in a background check to buy the AR15's? Was there one? Did he go through a check? Was his medical and/or driving records checked etc..


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Oct 21, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> Judge rules 'ghost guns' are firearms and bars Polymer80 from selling them to D.C. residents
> 
> 
> The judgment is significant even outside Washington, amid other lawsuits against ghost gun companies and ahead of a new federal rule on them.
> ...


I agree with this Judge.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I agree with this Judge.


And you both would be wrong


----------



## miketx (Oct 21, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I agree with this Judge.


Most commie statists do too.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Oct 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And you both would be wrong


That's your opinion. I hope that one day ghost guns will be illegal in the entire USA.


----------



## miketx (Oct 21, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That's your opinion. I hope that one day ghost guns will be illegal in the entire USA.


I hope commie statists will be illegal.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 21, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I hope that one day ghost guns will be illegal in the entire USA.



I sure hope that never happens ...


----------



## miketx (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That's your opinion. I hope that one day ghost guns will be illegal in the entire USA.


Why do you fascist want to deprive Casper of the right to self-defense? FYI I have many firearms that do not have serial numbers I've had them for 50 years. 
This is a firearm and requires an FFL transaction 





This is not a firearm but something you want ban


----------



## Blues Man (Oct 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That must be it! That is frightening.
> I can't believe the government allows these to be legal.


There is no data base of gun serial numbers that can be tied to anyone who owned the gun


----------



## surada (Oct 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> Communists are on the rise.



Nope. Communism has failed everywhere it's been tried.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 22, 2022)

Rifles are hardly ever used in a shooting.


----------



## Concerned American (Oct 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Just because something can be made, doesn't mean it should be made.


And who should have the right to determine that.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My daughter was talking about a Ghost Gun earlier today. I had never heard of one, so I asked her about it. Here is what she told me:
> She said it's a gun kit that can be ordered on the internet. Once the person gets the kit, they put the gun together using the enclosed instructions. There is no serial number on these guns, so if it is used to hurt or kill somebody, it can't be traced.
> Also, the kits come in pistol sizes, up to long gun sizes.
> 
> This is insane. How can buying gun kits on the internet be legal?


How old is your kid? She seems to be a typical victim of left wing government education. The story is a myth.


----------



## Failzero (Oct 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That's your opinion. I hope that one day ghost guns will be illegal in the entire USA.


Just as I Hope Fentanyl , Crack , Smack , and Meth ... will be illegal


----------



## Failzero (Oct 22, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> There is no data base of gun serial numbers that can be tied to anyone who owned the gun


Up to 30% of Firearms sold prior to 1968
Were not serialized , those are legal to own .


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 24, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That's your opinion. I hope that one day ghost guns will be illegal in the entire USA.


The USSC will almost certainly prevent this.   And rightly so.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 24, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Up to 30% of Firearms sold prior to 1968
> Were not serialized , those are legal to own .


Indeed.  I have two.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 24, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Indeed.  I have two.


I have several


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 22, 2022)

Three of my AR's were built by a buddy of mine. They are completely untraceable...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Three of my AR's were built by a buddy of mine. They are completely untraceable...


I hate to say it they are also illegal. Since your buddy made them he's not supposed to make them for others.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Indeed.  I have two.


I have many also.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 22, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I hate to say it they are also illegal. Since your buddy made them he's not supposed to make them for others.



And, hence the beauty of them being untraceable.

There's nothing to prove that I didn't make them for myself...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> And, hence the beauty of them being untraceable.
> 
> There's nothing to prove that I didn't make them for myself...


How would you respond if you were asked for proof of purchase on the components bill of sale for the incomplete lower?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 22, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How would you respond if you were asked for proof of purchase on the components bill of sale for the incomplete lower?



There's no requirement for me to retain receipts...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> There's no requirement for me to retain receipts...


If your firearm comes under a criminal investigation proof of purchase more than likely be required. Such as stolen and ussd in a crime.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 22, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If your firearm comes under a criminal investigation proof of purchase more than likely be required. Such as stolen and ussd in a crime.



See, here's the thing: I don;t need to keep receipts. Period. If one of my guns came under a criminal investigation it would be the responsibility of someone else to prove that I _didn't_ build the gun. Not having receipts for parts is hardly a compelling basis on which to prosecute someone...


----------



## Failzero (Nov 22, 2022)

I built all my AR Platform weapons ( most from 100% DROsed Receivers and they are all serialized )


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 22, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I hate to say it they are also illegal.


I think that law is a bit ambiguous.  It permits an unlicensed individual to make a firearm for personal use, but not for sale or distribution.  If the weapon was manufactured from parts that were purchased by the end user, would that be a collaborative effort?  And how would the actual manufacturer be determined.  Also, it is not illegal to gift a home made or any  other weapon to a non prohibited person within your home state.  The ambiguity arises in the phrase "for sale or distribution."  If I have a weapon that I made for personal use and at some future time I decide to sell or gift it--was that weapon made for sale or distribution?  IDK, more gun control laws that weren't clearly thought out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I think that law is a bit ambiguous.  It permits an unlicensed individual to make a firearm for personal use, but not for sale or distribution.  If the weapon was manufactured from parts that were purchased by the end user, would that be a collaborative effort?  And how would the actual manufacturer be determined.  Also, it is not illegal to gift a home made or any  other weapon to a non prohibited person within your home state.  The ambiguity arises in the phrase "for sale or distribution."  If I have a weapon that I made for personal use and at some future time I decide to sell or gift it--was that weapon made for sale or distribution?  IDK, more gun control laws that weren't clearly thought out.


No the law is quit clear which I pointed out. You cannot build a firearm and sell or give it to someone else. It must remain in your possession. Unless you have a licence to sell and manufacture firearms.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 22, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No the law is quit clear which I pointed out. You cannot build a firearm and sell or give it to someone else. It must remain in your possession. Unless you have a licence to sell and manufacture firearms.


I think they would be hard pressed to enforce this law.  It is anything but clear.  It is clearly unenforceable as I indicated with the scenario of buying the parts to mfr. a gun and my knowledgeable neighbor assembling them for me.  There is no way on earth that the authorities can prove who actually assembled the parts.


----------

